# Livingstonii hybrid?



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What are your thoughts? Looks like livingstonii hybrid maybe? Maybe fusco hybrid? Click on pic twice and it enlarges so you can get a better look. Sorry but my camera is not very good.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Or venestus, due to being slightly greenish... certainly looks like one of them, impossible to pinpoint which.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Or venestus, due to being slightly greenish... certainly looks like one of them, impossible to pinpoint which.


Yeah...it is hard to tell I know. I keep going back and forth on which it looks more like. I am thinking it is a male that is just starting to hint at coloring. I definitely don't want a female hybrid.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

I would say venustus (banding and round shape) and something if its a female its even harder to tell.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I think Livingstonii X Venustus hybrid is probably pretty likely. The markings on the snout, dorsal fin and tail are almost perfectly Livingstonii, while the blotches on the body and the yellow/blue/green coloration, along with body shape are more representative of Venustus. If it turns out to be a male that colors up, it will probably be a really cool looking fish!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> I think Livingstonii X Venustus hybrid is probably pretty likely. The markings on the snout, dorsal fin and tail are almost perfectly Livingstonii, while the blotches on the body and the yellow/blue/green coloration, along with body shape are more representative of Venustus. If it turns out to be a male that colors up, it will probably be a really cool looking fish!


I think I agree. I was thinking the same thing yesterday after staring at him/her for a while. The yellowish tint, spots and markings make me think livingstonii/venustus hyrbid.


----------

